# طلب معلومات حول موضوع تخرج * تصميم المفاعلات الكيميائية ؟؟؟



## جزائري مسلم (22 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته و بعد فاني عزمت على العمل على موضع تخرج بعنوان تصميم مفاعلا كيميائي باستعمال نظرية زمن المكث باستخدام برنامج rtd 

لدلك ارجو من الاخوة اهل الاختصاص ان لا يبخلوا علي بتوجيهاتهم و نصائحهم فانا بامس الحاجة اليها كما ارجو من الاخوة الافاضل ان يدلوني على الكتب و المراجع و بحوث التخرج التي تناولت هدا الموضوع اعني نظرية توزيع زمن المكث كدا تصميم المفاعلات و لكم مني خالص الدعاء و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أرجو منك البحث في كتاب Vol.6
لأنه أهم كتاب في التصميم وأرجو منك وضع أسم مشروعك باللغة الأنكليزية لكي نقدر على مساعدتك أكثر والله يفعل مافيه الخير للجميع ...


----------



## zinedine4 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

vous trouverez des infos détailler dans le livre: Chemical Reaction Engineering; Third Edition; Octave Levenspiel. ainsi que : Réacteurs chimiques; Jacques VILLERMAUX.; ;


----------



## جزائري مسلم (23 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكما و جزاكما كل الخير اما كتاب الريشاردسون الجزء السادس فلم اجد فيه الكثير حول تصميم المفاعلات الكيميائية و الله المستعان و سابحث في الكتابين الاخرين فكتاب فيليرمو توجد منه نسخة في مكتبة الجامعة رايتها منذ مدة لكن هل استطيع ان اجد كتبا ومدكرات تخرج خاصة بتصميم المفاعلات الكيميائية اي نظرية توزيع زمن المكث و شرحها و تطبيقاتها لكي افهم الظاهرة فهما عميقا يمكنني من الغوص في البحث ؟ 

اما عنوان البحث بالانجليزي فالحقيقة ان دراستنا بالفرنسية لا استطيع ان اترجمه ترجمة مطابقة الا انه بالفرنسية : modélisation d'un réacteur chimique 
هدا هو عنوان البحث لكن مضمونه يدور حول اقتراح المفاعل المثالي الدي يطابق توزيع زمن المكث فيه توزيع زمن المكث في المفاعل الحقيقي هدا هو موضوع البحث نسال الله التوفيق لنا و لكم ..... امين


----------



## جزائري مسلم (27 ديسمبر 2010)

استاذ مهندس المحبة لعل الترجمة بالانجليزية هي : chimical reactor design 
استادنا كيف بامكاني ان احصل على البحوث و مشاريع التخرج التي تناولت هذا الموضوع من الانترنت ؟؟؟؟


----------



## zinedine4 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

ceci contient un bon départ dans l'étude du DTS: * Réacteurs chimiques; Jacques VILLERMAUX.
lien : http://www.mediafire.com/?wrylt397xaws1br
*


----------



## جزائري مسلم (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم و جزاك كل الخير سابحث فيه ان شاء الله


----------



## جزائري مسلم (27 يناير 2011)

اخواني عندي بعض الاسئلة والاستفسارات ارجو منكم توضيحها لي و جزاكم الله كل الخير ...

الذي فهمته هو ان تصميم المفاعل يعني ان نقترح نموذجا مكونا من مفاعلات مثالية موصولة بينها يكون توزيع زمن المكث فيها مساويا لتوزيع زمن المكث في المفاعل الحقيقي المراد تصميمه ...

ما الفائدة الصناعية من تصميم المفاعل و وضع نموذج له ؟ ارجو منكم الرد


----------



## saad_aass222 (7 أبريل 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء:هل من معلومات وافية ومختصرة عن الية عمل الدايريتر في الغلايات للحد من التاكل


----------



## عبد الله زكريا (8 أبريل 2011)

جزائري مسلم قال:


> اخواني عندي بعض الاسئلة والاستفسارات ارجو منكم توضيحها لي و جزاكم الله كل الخير ...
> 
> الذي فهمته هو ان تصميم المفاعل يعني ان نقترح نموذجا مكونا من مفاعلات مثالية موصولة بينها يكون توزيع زمن المكث فيها مساويا لتوزيع زمن المكث في المفاعل الحقيقي المراد تصميمه ...
> 
> ما الفائدة الصناعية من تصميم المفاعل و وضع نموذج له ؟ ارجو منكم الرد


الأخ الفاضل جزائرى .....
وضع نموذج للمفاعل هو أهم خطوة ... بل هو الخطوة الأساسية للوصول الى عملية صناعية ناجحة و مربحة
فالمطلوب فى الصناعة دائمآ هو إنتاج اكبر كميات ممكنة بأقل التكاليف الممكنة ... و لا يتحقق ذلك إلا بتصميم مفاعل فعَّال و محسوب بدقة
فإذا أردنا أن ننتج 1000 طن فى اليوم مثلآ من منتج كيميائى معين .... يجب معرفة كميات المواد المتفاعلة المطلوبة ... و تركيبها ... و درجة حرارتها و ضغطها .... ثم حساب حجم المفاعل المطلوب لإستيعاب هذه الكميات .... و أيضآ حجم العامل الحفاز catalyst اللازم لإتمام التفاعل و الوصول به الى أقرب ما يكون من نقطة الإتزان الكيميائى " أى الحصول منه على أعلى إنتاجية " ... أيضآ معرفة ما إذا كان التفاعل ماص للحرارة أم طارد للحرارة .. لأن ذلك سيؤثر بشدة على سير التفاعل و بالتالى يؤثر على الإنتاجية
فإذا كان حجم المفاعل مثلآ محسوب بطريقة خاطئة .. أقل من المطلوب .. فإن المتفاعلات ستمر خلاله بمعدل سريع و لا تبقى داخل المفاعل لزمن طويل و لا يحدث التفاعل كاملآ و تخرج نسبة كبيرة من المتفاعلات بدون أن تتحول الى نواتج و هذا يعنى فاقد فى الإنتاج ..... أما إذا كان الحجم أكبر من المطلوب بكثير ... فهذا يعنى أننا إستخدمنا معدن أكثر فى تصنيع المفاعل بدون داعى .. يعنى إهدار أموال و عدم جدوى إقتصادية

و مثلآ إذا إستخدمنا كميات قليلة من العامل الحفاز ... يعنى أن التفاعل لن يتم كاملآ مما يعتبر فقد فى الإنتاجية ... و إذا إستخدمنا كميات أكبر من المطلوب فهذا يعنى إنفاق أموال بدون داعى لشراء هذا العامل الحفاز الزائد و الذى لن يؤدى الى أى زيادة فى الإنتاجية ..... و هكذا ....

و هناك إعتبارات كثيرة جدآ يجب أت تؤخذ فى الإعتبار أثناء تصميم المفاعل المطلوب لإتمام عملية صناعية
1- نوع التفاعل المطلوب إتمامه.... هل هو تفاعل منعكس أم غير منعكس
2- هل التفاعل طارد أم ماص للحرارة و ما مقدار التغير فى الطاقة
3- إذا كان التفاعل من النوع المنعكس يجب أن نعلم قمية ثابت التفاعل و نوع العامل الحفاز المطلوب لهذا التفاعل
4- كمية المنتج المطلوبة و بالتالى كمية المتفاعلات المطلوب دخولها للمفاعل و التى على أساسها يتم حسايب حجم المفاعل
5- تحديد درجة حرارة و ضغط المتفاعلات و التى تتحكم بشكل كبير فى سير التفاعل و بالتالى تدخل فى حسابات التصميم
6- أيضآ تحديد معدل سريان المتفاعلات داخل المفاعل و السرعة الفراغية داخله ... و يبنى عليها تحديد زمن بقاء المتفاعلات بالداخل .. و هذا يؤئر بشدة على الإنتاجية
7- معرفة الطبيعة الفيزيائية للمتفاعلات و النواتج ... هل هى مثلآ من المواد المسببة للتآكل ... و إختيار المعدن الذى سيتم تصنيع جسم المفاعل منه ... و أيضآ يدخل فى تحديد المعدن ظروف التفاعل من حيث الضغط و الحرارة و قدرة المعدن المختار على تحمل هذه الظروف
8- حساب حجم العامل الحفاز المطلوب على أساس ثابت التفاعل و السرعة الفراغية المرغوبة و أيضآ على أساس كمية المتفاعلات المطلوب مرورها داخل المفاعل

و هناك الكثير من الإعتبارات الأخرى التى لم أذكرها ..... و لكن عمومآ عند الإنتهاء من حسابات التصميم و الإنتهاء من عمل نموذج رياضى للمفاعل.... يتم عادة صنع نموذج مصغر بمقياس 1/100 مثلآ من النموذج الأصلى .... و تجربة التفاعل و أداء المفاعل عمليآ .... ثم تعديل التصميم حسب النتائج

أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك و لو بجزء بسيط ... و أنا على إستعداد للرد على إستفتاراتك .. فى حدود معرفتى ... ربنا يوفقك يا أخى ​


----------



## عبد الله زكريا (8 أبريل 2011)

saad_aass222 قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء:هل من معلومات وافية ومختصرة عن الية عمل الدايريتر في الغلايات للحد من التاكل


الأخ الفاضل ......

حيث أن مياه تغذية الغلايات يجب أن تكون ذات مواصفات خاصة .... فيجب تنقيتها من جميع الأملاح الذائبة و السليكا الذائبة و غير ذلك من الشوائب التى تترسب على أسطح مواسير الغلاية عند تبخر الماء و تقلل التبادل الحرارى و تعمل على زيادة تآكل المواسير ...... 
كما يجب أيضآ نزع الهواء الذائب أو الأكسجين الذائب فى الماء حيث أن وجود هذا الهواء يسبب تآكل فى أجزاء الغلاية المختلفة نتيجة تفاعله مع الحديد و أكسدته و تكون صدأ الحديد ....
و هذا هو دور الدياراتور .. أو نازع الهواء .... و هو عباة عن وعاء كبير يدخل اليه الماء .... و بداخل هذا الوعاء فى الجزء السفلى منه يوجد مواسير مثقبة ... يتم إدخال بخار إليها ... هذا البخار يتخلل الماء و تحدث عملية تسمى bubbling و يقوم البخار بإنتزاع الهواء الذائب و تحريره من الماء ... و يخرج من فتحة تصريف فى أعلى الوعاء ..... أيضآ تضاف بعض المواد الكيميائية لكى تقوم بعملية نزع كيميائى للهواء الذائب .... معظمها مركبات أمينية ....
أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك ..و على إستعداد للرد على كل إستفساراتك .. لأنى أعمل فى مصنع يحتوى على وحدة كبيرة لنزع الهواء من الماء ...... تحياتى


----------



## هشام_525 (8 أبريل 2011)

تفضل أخي هاذين الموقعين يحويان العديد من مذكرات التخرج بالفرنسية قد تجد ما تبحث عنه

http://ethesis.inp-toulouse.fr/view/subjects/J1.html

http://eprint.insa-toulouse.fr/view/subjects/J1.html​


----------



## deepedro (14 يونيو 2011)

مهندس عبدالله ابغا استشيرك في مشروع التخرج الي متعلق بال reactor design 

اتمنى منك التواصل [email protected] hotmail.com

وشكرا


----------



## حيدر82 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ العزيز يجب عليك اولا تحديد نوع المفاعل batch or continuous
بعدها اعتمد كتاب H. Scott Fogler 
fourth edition
elements of chemical reaction engineer 
it will be useful


----------



## hamachemical (8 سبتمبر 2011)

thank,s very good


----------

